

Does Baseball Need Umpires?  - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704107204574469381382610114.html

======
bhousel
I think it's only a matter of time before they change the current system. The
NFL seems to have struck a good balance between on-field refereeing and
instant replay, while still giving coaches an option to challenge calls.

Here's another good article on the subject:
[http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=jp-
replay101009&pr...](http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/news?slug=jp-
replay101009&prov=yhoo&type=lgns)

